# she just unfriended me on Facebook..



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

now that is really really sad..I was not the one that walked out the door..


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Mine did it the day she walked out. She unfriended and changed herself to single.

I cried for an hour over that... stupid but in this day and age that is quite a statement.


----------



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

I am pretty sure its because I told her I was ready to move on and would be sending her a seperation agreement on monday..(more 180 in progress...)

she is so full of anger. I am terribly sad, heartbroken, disgusted, humiliated, but suprisingly not angry at her. maybe I am still in denial, don't know..

I told her I am very (truly) concerned about her mental health now and advised her to seek a IC as soon as she can.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Weird... my walkway told me to see IC and she was working out her problem on her own....


----------



## ScottH454 (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine deactivated her account a month before she left. Preparing for what was to come. I noticed a few weeks ago in a game we had played together her icon showed up with a picture from after she left. Wouldn't take unfriending to personal, or what happens on FB.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

I noticed she did "block" me a few months ago when I went ballastic over a post of a guy "offering" her a penis cake and cum shot.. she said it was a joke, maybe so, but not language a married women should engage in with any other man..

guess this was inevitable..and she probably wants a reaction but not going to get one. no sir.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

It's funny that mine complained that I was using FB as a diary yet hers has things like " confused " and stuff on hers and about how she was drinking..

Facebook is the worst thing ever I think. I breaks people up and brings the wrong people together.


----------



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

agreee, FB is evil in the wrong hands..


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine had cancelled her Facebook back in Sept of 2011.

She left at the end of March (for the 2nd time).

About 3 weeks later I decided to get back into Facebook. I had deactivated as well, as I just had no interest in it.

But I figured it was a good way to reconnect with friends and family.

So, I removed ALL of her family .. it was a hard thing to do and I disconnected myself from any mutual friends.

They had spoken to her, but not a word to me. I decided to draw the line in the sand on that part.

On a Saturday night, I removed her. I figured "well, she said she was done with all the 'bs' on Facebook. Might as well remove her".

Sunday early afternoon, my phone EXPLODED.

Apparently, it just so happened she decided to rejoin Facebook.

The ONLY thing she did, went from Married to Single. 

3 weeks into our separation.

But, following the same self centered, entitled path that she is on she didn't even consider removing MY family from her list before outting to the world that we were getting a divorce.

I had not told any family yet about it.

So there I was, getting texts from aunts, cousins, friend who I had not told yet.

I called her, freaked the fvck out on her.

All she kept saying was "It's only Facebook".

She couldn't even understand what she did, she isn't able to.

My cousin sent me a screenshot of a few reaction comments from her family.

A lot of them were "WTF".

Then, that night, her account vanished.

Either she deactivated it, or blocked every single person.

Doesn't matter, it was for the better anyways.

Although, there was a time when we were talking, about the financial situation .. that she commented on how she didn't like me staying in touch with her family.

I have FIL, MIL, SIL and BIL still on my Facebook. As I do not have a single thing against them, and they feel the same way.

So, at some point, she's been looking at my Facebook through her parents account (as she used to live with them).

Good for her.



Anyways.

The moral of the story is this.

It's Facebook, who cares.

I also changed her name on my phone. She didn't deserve to still have my last name on my phone. 

Her name comes up only as the first letter.


----------



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

and to top it off, she no longer shows "marriage" on her profile..so now our whole universe of friends and family know..


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Been through it, I know how it felt.

But it doesn't change anything that's going on now.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

lonleyinlasvegas said:


> and to top it off, she no longer shows "marriage" on her profile..so now our whole universe of friends and family know..


And that bothers you.


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Facebook is the root of all evil when it comes to divorce...STBXH has already posted pics. of our marriage condo and what it looks like as his bachelor pad. OUCH. He's also enjoying himself at a bachelor party this week.

Another bad thing about Facebook? Seeing pictures of other peoples weddings! UGH. D*mn Facebook.


----------



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

Conrad, it bothers me that my wife does not have the guts or decency to admit our marriage may be over, before blasting it everywhere online.

If we had agreed to divorce, I would not have an issue and update mine also..


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

She passively divorced you, months ago when she started her affair. Therefore in her mind every little thing she's doing now is justified.


----------

